# slingshot lingo as pickup lines



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

while in a comical, goofy mood in chat one day, i was wondering what if slingshot lingo were corny pickup lines in bars/ pubs. heres what we came up with-
are you an OTT or TTF kind of girl?
hey baby, wanna see how big my pouch is?
i love naturals, show me yours.
wanna see my PFS?

post yours, lets see how creative and corny you guys are.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you accept PayPal?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I like to hold mine hammer grip, how would you hold mine ?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Can I put my fork between your Naturals?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've got wood. Hardwood.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Want to participate in my biomechanics study?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Let me adjust my position for more grip. I'll just slide two fingers up there. Oh hey, there's a pinkie hole!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Brings a whole new definition to:

Cougar/bear hunting
A couple of old crows
Young natural
Decoy


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

do you pull butterfly style?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Honey, what do you think of my skinny leather pouch?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I like large diameter tubes, how about you?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Let me show you how far I can shoot . . .


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Are you into latex?

Set up your catch box.

I'm gonna bang your gong.

That hit the spot.

Wear safety glasses in case I miss and get you in the eye.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Forget lube, let me show you what I can achieve with Linseed Oil


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Let me tell you about the importance of a proper release technique.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you like leather, rubber and hard wood ?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You have beautiful curves, let me show you what I can do with just a little oil.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

i can shoot my magnum all day
polecat


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I polish my wood everyday. Maybe you could help me?


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

I shoot with steel balls


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice butt cap!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i am a fast draw kinda guy , pull back really fast


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i like to use white ammo


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

wanna break me in ???


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For us old guys: My bands are getting pretty weak, but I think I can still hit the target.

For the size impaired: Short forks allow you to make more powerful shots.

General: Will your natural handle heavy balls?

Would you like to practice some bareback shooting?

Have you ever tried it flip style?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> For us old guys: My bands are getting pretty weak, but I think I can still hit the target.
> 
> For the size impaired: Short forks allow you to make more powerful shots.
> 
> ...


Charles, what is the chrony results of your bandset ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

e~shot said:


> For us old guys: My bands are getting pretty weak, but I think I can still hit the target.
> 
> For the size impaired: Short forks allow you to make more powerful shots.
> 
> ...


Charles, what is the chrony results of your bandset ?








[/quote]

Well, that depends on the target ... and how much shooting I have been doing recently!









Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

> Well, that depends on the target ... and how much shooting I have been doing recently!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir. Any lubrication for bands ?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

This thread reminds me of Jörg's Durex Destroyer.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Would you like to know the size of my balls?

You have to get a good grip, pull back, and release; repeat until satisfied.

Would you like to get forked?

If I told you to lie on your back, with your legs spread in the air, so I could try to mimic the greats; would you tie this elastic to your ankles?

Is that a catapult in your pocket, or are you ... ? (one for the ladies)

If I told you, you remind me of a catapult, would you ... I think I'll stop there, and you guys can finish that joke (if you want).


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i just had to bump this thread back up, just for the lol's :rolling:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Do you plink here often?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Let's debark these naturals and see what lies underneath...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Put your goggles on. You don't want to get shot in the eye.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> Put your goggles on. You don't want to get shot in the eye.


 :rolling:


----------

